# DIY Compound bow press



## Japflip33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks great! What did you make the fingers out of?!?


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Japflip33 said:


> Looks great! What did you make the fingers out of?!?


Hi.

Stainless steel, painted and covered with a small rubber so that they do not damage the painting of the extremities.


----------



## Usmc0861 (Oct 10, 2019)

Well done


----------



## Hoytarchery1990 (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like it would be a pain to remove the strings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleArcher713 (Sep 5, 2016)

neat idea!


----------



## LeHenrri (May 22, 2017)

very nice!
Did you make the fingers from scratch or were you able to repurpose something else?


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

LeHenrri said:


> very nice!
> Did you make the fingers from scratch or were you able to repurpose something else?


Hi
I reused two angles that I got from a piece of stainless steel and put a piece of rubber to avoid damaging the paint on the limbs.
Fingers can be tilted, zoomed in or out, to fit any bow.


----------



## LeHenrri (May 22, 2017)

juanma666 said:


> Hi
> I reused two angles that I got from a piece of stainless steel and put a piece of rubber to avoid damaging the paint on the limbs.
> Fingers can be tilted, zoomed in or out, to fit any bow.


Very nice job

Sent from my SM-G892A using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## Sirenobie (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Pace1123 (Jan 11, 2020)

That’s awesome.


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

I would have never thought of that!


----------



## Bowhuner99 (Oct 11, 2018)

That's awesome


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes. 
I welcome that at least this serves someone to increase the number of comments to access the classifieds.


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

looks great!


----------



## Mmetzger001 (Feb 6, 2019)

interesting!


----------



## wrxkyuu (Jan 26, 2020)

That is pretty neat.


----------



## Giantdefy (Jan 26, 2020)

Where did u get the parts to build it? Cost?


----------



## Mhill88 (Jan 19, 2020)

Great idea. Been looking at different presses to buy but I like this idea a lot. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boostersteelaxe (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice work mate very clean


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

does it open up enough to let you disassemble the bow once the string and cables are removed?


----------



## romadant (Feb 13, 2020)

Giantdefy said:


> Where did u get the parts to build it? Cost?


I’m curious also. 

Everything looks easy to source (once the source is known) with the exception of the fingers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcsrookie (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice. Trying to decide which press will be most cost effective to build.


----------



## adamsarchers (Jan 31, 2016)

Looks very heavy duty. Thanks for showing off you handy work.


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

...Here's an older thread that looks like the same one posted here that also has some improvement ideas...
https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=965870


----------



## DeerOnDeathRow (Feb 29, 2020)

Good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpbasler (Mar 1, 2020)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Stickbowfan 112 (Mar 6, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice job!!!


----------



## anthonyinva (Apr 13, 2020)

looks good


----------



## BearbowBC (Apr 18, 2020)

How is this for changing strings?


----------



## Thrillzzz (Jan 31, 2020)

Awesome idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midwest-Archery (Apr 17, 2020)

Neat idea. And saves some money which is always a plus!


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

made this many years ago


----------



## BowJunkyOG (Sep 23, 2021)

Pretty awesome concept man !!


----------



## Tdbrandworks (Jan 2, 2022)

Always great to see other ideas on how to make your own press. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## vincentn1818 (Nov 25, 2021)

not bad at all


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Good people sharing good ideas. I love AT!

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Jet002 (10 mo ago)

great work!!!


----------

